# Yes, That Really Is A Garden Hose



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

...


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

I never thought of hose as a wire conduit before.....genius


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

when you saw that , could you here banjos playing in back ground ?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

amateurs you would think they would use at least PEX


----------



## Fullmetal Frank (Jul 11, 2012)

Trailer tastic


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

So whats the big deal? Just cut it and put one of these on each end, & your good to go.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

That's Plumbing Biz's work trailer, that's what they sold him at the home depot. They were out of water proof electical conduit that day........:laughing:


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Yes, that is a mobile home. Cheap to build and set. Spendy lil buggers to maintain. I always run screaming, even if it's family.


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

LEAD INGOT said:


> Yes, that is a mobile home. Cheap to build and set. Spendy lil buggers to maintain. I always run screaming, even if it's family.


I was helping a friend with his stack-able washer/dryer. It wouldn't run the dryer. Found a bad spot where it was arcing. It was a Zinsco circuit breaker. WoW they were high.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Gettinit said:


> I was helping a friend with his stack-able washer/dryer. It wouldn't run the dryer. Found a bad spot where it was arcing. It was a Zinsco circuit breaker. WoW they were high.


Was the panel a federal pacific? Because those breakers are notorious for arcing problems

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AKdaplumba (Jan 12, 2010)

Ive seen a garden hose used for the hose on a propane tank:laughing:


----------



## cbeck (Mar 7, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Was the panel a federal pacific? Because those breakers are notorious for arcing problems
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


Wasn't there a class-action lawsuit against them for that?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

cbeck said:


> Wasn't there a class-action lawsuit against them for that?


I believe so

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

Mississippiplum said:


> Was the panel a federal pacific? Because those breakers are notorious for arcing problems
> 
> sent from the jobsite porta-potty


I cannot remember anymore. The rest of the bars were fine.


----------



## MarkToo (Dec 17, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> when you saw that , could you here banjos playing in back ground ?



No, on the porch I'll bet.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

The service is off the backside , so was that an illegal tap for the pot plant grow light?


----------

